# Banshee Inserts Installed!



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Just got my goat back from the bodyshop with the banshee inserts installed. They look good, though I now wish they were more rounded instead of oval.
They DO provide structural strength, offseting the cut in the bumper and the loss of the horizontal fairing panel under the car; passenger rear fender bottom is as rigid as the drivers side.
Here they are with the stock system still installed.



















I was going with a single 3.5" tip on each side (what I really wanted, anyway) but am not sure that they wouldn't look too small in the insert.
Opinions? 
Any photos of other tips in the Banshee would be appreciated.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Is that a tow hitch I see? I thought GTO's were not built for towing.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

mumrah said:


> Is that a tow hitch I see? I thought GTO's were not built for towing.


Heck yeah! I have one also, so does Xman. It's the only way to add some kind of practicality to this car. I use mine strictly for hauling my mountain bike (a task once easily conquered by the fold-down seat in my Formula..  ). 

I was also thinking about one of the hitch-mounted carriers in case I actually need to carry anything else.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

bemeyer said:


> Heck yeah! I have one also, so does Xman. It's the only way to add some kind of practicality to this car. I use mine strictly for hauling my mountain bike (a task once easily conquered by the fold-down seat in my Formula..  ).
> 
> I was also thinking about one of the hitch-mounted carriers in case I actually need to carry anything else.


So this is used just for hitch mounted devices not towing trailers?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Those inserts look great. Did you end up painting them with the Krylon for plastics?

If you're going with an aftermarket exhaust system, Corsa has an oval tip which looks fantastic in the factory cut out...otherwise, go the rice route and take a couple of coffee cans and hang them in there. Regular on one side, decaf on the other.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Those inserts look great. Did you end up painting them with the Krylon for plastics?
> 
> If you're going with an aftermarket exhaust system, Corsa has an oval tip which looks fantastic in the factory cut out...otherwise, go the rice route and take a couple of coffee cans and hang them in there. Regular on one side, decaf on the other.


I ended up putting 4 coats of Krylon satin black for plastic. I wet sanded (400 grit) them before I painted (even though it claims you don't have to) and dry sanded after the last coat to take off any high spots. I was very pleased with the results.
I am putting in custom 2.5" SS pipes from the mufflers back so I can go with any tip (that I can lay my hands on). The 3.5" magnaflows tips might look OK or I'll see what oval tips the shop has. The problem with dual pipes is the angle of the bumper will make one stick out farther that the other.

Regarding the Hitch: Its a Curt hitch from drophitch.com. I put it on to take a bike rack but am considering getting about a 7' trailer to haul small things (trips to home depot, etc) keeping it under 1K lbs.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Very nice, how much?


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

bemeyer said:


> Heck yeah! I use mine strictly for hauling my mountain bike


I didn't see any mountains around St.Louis the last time I was there.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Very nice, how much?


They sell new for $149 but I got a great deal buying them used from a guy on the other forum for $75.
The body shop charged $130 to install them and about $4 for the paint
 . I might have tried to install them myself, I know of others that have, but a man has got to know his limitations and cutting body panels is mine :lol:

EDIT: If you meant the hitch, its about $120. An easy install.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

diverdan said:


> They sell new for $149 but I got a great deal buying them used from a guy on the other forum for $75.
> The body shop charged $130 to install them and about $4 for the paint
> . I might have tried to install them myself, I know of others that have, but a man has got to know his limitations and cutting body panels is mine :lol:
> 
> EDIT: If you meant the hitch, its about $120. An easy install.


Man they look great!!! I don't know if I want to modify my loudmouth.... I just may have to! :cheers


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

And here is the finished product (Finally!)



















The tips are DT Sport SS Moon shape Slanted Rolled (#DT045). They perfectly match the Banshee inserts and the curve of the bumper. 
I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

That looks sweet, I like that much more than the SAP exhaust. Nice choice.


----------

